# Sieve und Getmail



## cokotech (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem (ISPConfig3, dovecot).
Ich möchte das der Autoresponder auch für per fetchmail (getmail) geholte Mails gilt. Das geht aber nicht, weil sieve anscheinend den return-path auswertet, welcher aber durch getmail belegt wird.
Kann ich getmail dazu bringen als return-path den Absender einzusetzen oder aber dovecot/sieve dazu, das er "from" statt "return" auswertet?



```
dovecot: deliver([EMAIL="test@meinedomain.de"]test@meinedomain.de[/EMAIL]): sieve: msgid=<[EMAIL="014a01cd4c88$20bf8ce0$623ea6a0$@dieanderedomain.de"]014a01cd4c88$20bf8ce0$623ea6a0$@dieanderedomain.de[/EMAIL]>: discarded duplicate vacation response to <[EMAIL="getmail@hoberg-reiche.de"]getmail@[COLOR=#0066cc]meinedomain.de[/COLOR][/EMAIL]>
```
Die zweite Frage wäre, ob es in dieser Kombination (ISPConfig3, Dovecot) möglich ist Sieve über einen Port zu erreichen, um es z.B. mittels Thunderbird plugin zu konfigurieren.


Vielen Dank im Vorraus und viele Grüße

Sven


----------



## cokotech (17. Juni 2012)

Hmmmm ich antworte mir mal selbst:


Ich habe jetzt die Konfigdatei von getmail und anschliessend dann die (um es für die Zukunft zu übernehmen) /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/getmail.conf.master wie folgt geändert:


```
[options]
# message_log = /var/log/getmail.log
message_log_syslog = 1
delete = {DELETE}
read_all = {READ_ALL}
[retriever]
type = {TYPE}
server = {SERVER}
username = {USERNAME}
password = {PASSWORD}
[destination]
type = MDA_external
path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
arguments = ("-f", "%(sender)", "-i", "-bm", "[EMAIL="test@meinedomain.de"]test@meinedomain.de[/EMAIL]")
unixfrom = true
```
So funktioniert es anscheinend.
Spricht da etwas dagegen?


Viele Grüße Sven


----------



## cokotech (19. Feb. 2013)

Falls sich jemand dafür interessiert, es muss wohl

arguments = ("-f", "%(sender)", "-i", "-bm", "{DESTINATION}")

heissen. Also in der Master... sonst geht jede Mail an die eine Adresse ;-)




Viele Grüße Sven


----------



## tafkaz (24. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank!
Du hast mir den Tag gerettet!
Hatte genau das gleiche Problem...Keine Lösung wiet und breit...nur hier!

Danke
Sascha


----------



## asmodii (11. Apr. 2020)

Okay, das ist nun eine ganze Weile her. Hat das noch Bestand? Stehe genau vor dem selben Problem.


----------



## asmodii (12. Apr. 2020)

Nach vielen Stunden Quälerei habe ich "aufgegeben" das mit Getmail hinzubekommen. Die oben aufgezeigte Lösung funktioniert nicht. Das Problem ist, dass Getmail seine Absendeadresse in "return-path" schreibt. Fetchmail macht das nicht. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass man es händisch einrichten muss.

Falls jemand die Lösung zu Getmail kennt, dann bitte ich um die (Er)lösung.


----------



## Strontium (3. Dez. 2021)

Nach einem
`ispconfig_update.sh --force`
sind die Änderungen in der getmail.conf.master wieder weg.

Ich verwende die Getmail-Funktion nicht mehr weil die Passwörter im Klartext gespeichert sind.


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2021)

Zitat von Strontium:


> sind die Änderungen in der getmail.conf.master wieder weg.


Wie alle config Datei Templates in ISPConfig kannst Du auch die getmail.conf.master persistent anpassen, indem Du sie nach /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/ legst.


----------

